
Show HN: Dontbug Debugger – A reverse debugger for PHP - sidkshatriya
https://github.com/sidkshatriya/dontbug
======
sidkshatriya
Dontbug is a reversible debugger for PHP.

Dontbug allows you to run PHP scripts forwards and backwards in the debugger.
Practically speaking, you can step over/out backwards, step backwards, run
backwards, run to cursor backwards, set breakpoints in the past and so forth
(apart from the usual debugger capabilities when running forward).

\- Short Demo Video (1m35s)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DA76z77KtY0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DA76z77KtY0)

\- Longer Demo Video (9m04s)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggo9s3ug-k4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggo9s3ug-k4)

Additionally, you don't need to learn to use a new IDE/User Interface and you
can continue using PhpStorm, Netbeans, Eclipse PDT etc. debugging front ends.

Dontbug has been built using a combination of golang and C. If you're
interested in delving into the internals of Dontbug please see:

[https://github.com/sidkshatriya/dontbug/wiki/How-the-
Dontbug...](https://github.com/sidkshatriya/dontbug/wiki/How-the-Dontbug-
Debugger-works)

~~~
mgkimsal
asked in reddit, but no answer yet.

maybe this is in the longer video - haven't watched yet.

Can I reverse, then change a variable value, then step forward again?

Also, I'm presume this doesn't reverse the effect on streams/files when
reversing (or am I wrong there?)

~~~
sidkshatriya
Answered on reddit
[https://www.reddit.com/r/PHP/comments/56txtv/dontbug_a_rever...](https://www.reddit.com/r/PHP/comments/56txtv/dontbug_a_reversible_debugger_for_php/d8njqzv)

